# Maggie



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey all...I just wanted to let everybody know what happened to me this week. It's been raining like heck here for about a week and I didn't pressure wash off the back steps and paint with what ever I was supposed to use to make them not so slimy...so Monday I fell down them and broke my right foot. I broke 3 toes and the bone that comes down into your big toe from your leg, and then yesterday I was hobbling down those same stairs to go feed Bob and fell and scattered his and Queenie's food all over the yard and it looks like my left ankle is broken. It's huge swolled (is that a word?) up and I can't move my foot or bend my ankle. My son is on his way over now to take me to the Dr's. I freakin hate this. I hate having to have someone help me. Anyhow, that's what is happening in my world...what's going on in yours? Betcha can't beat that...


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness Maggie. One foot wasn't good enough , you have to go an mess up both. 
I am sorry the rain gods frowned upon you this week and the wet stairs trolls caused you to fall not once but twice. 
I understand how you could hate to have people help you. I'm sort of the same way. I have done everything so long myself and I like it that way, its my independance. But it is a good thing you have someone up there that can help, even if you want to do it all yourself. Sounds like you will be housebound for a while with lil Roxie and Max to entertain you.
I can't beat it. But I hope you mend quickly my friend. Sorry for the bad luck please keep us informed on the outcome.


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2009)

O no Maggie  Grrr I hate it when it rains and everything is slipery. I hope your ankle is not broken. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## jdawn (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, what bad luck for you this week! Nope, I can't 'beat that'~ I hope you get the care you need to be on the mend sooner than later. 

Any chance that Bob has 'service tort' skills? Like bring the paper, fetch the remote, get juice from the frig?? We look forward to hearing that you are back on your feet soon! JD


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, gee Maggie, I don't know who'd want to beat that! So sorry you've got both feet in a big pickle. You know you're going to have to stay off your feet for a while, won't you? - and you're not going to try going down those steps on crutches, right? So, what shall we do to entertain you while you're healing besides TFO? Computer games? A little Freeslots.com perhaps? Cha-ching! Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh no,Maggie i hope you get better! I have had problems with my ankle from when i used to skateboard and now that I play soccer. I used this method whenever I would sprain my ankle. ...

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sprainsstrains/a/sprain_4.htm


----------



## sammi (Nov 9, 2009)

Poor Maggie!!!  I don't think anyone could beat that with a long shot..Get well soon! Keep us informed! =]


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 9, 2009)

Poor Maggie. No, I don't want to beat that record. I can imagine what must have passed through your head as you took your second tumble, other than the obvious invectives, of course!

I like Jdawn's suggestion of training Bob as a service tort; the imagery brought on the best laugh of the day from me...I can also see Bob staying at the fridge to clean it out before bringing you your juice, stepping on the remote accidentally, creating another slippery pile in the hallway you have to traverse to get to the bathroom. There are just all kinds of amusing possibilities!

Seriously, though, I hope you are able to hobble around enough to take care of yourself, and have someone nearby to take care of the torts! Also, look into getting a knee-scooter if you cannot put weight on your broken foot. I used one after my bunion surgery and they are INFINITELY better than crutches! You can keep the injured foot up but can roll around and use your hands, plus mine had a little basket to put mail, food, or other items in while wheeling to the next location. I have loaned it out about four times this year as it is such a good alternative to crutches or wheelchair.

Good luck! Hope you heal fast, or Bob may be coming into the house to see where you are anyway!


----------



## terryo (Nov 9, 2009)

No one wants to beat that. Wow! I wish there was someone to stay with you so you could relax a little for a change. Be better Maggie...hugs.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry Maggie. I hope you get better quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## Candy (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you hurt yourself Maggie. Do you need someone to babysit Bob for you? I wish I was closer I'd come help you out. If you would like you can put him and Queenie on a bus and send them to me.  I've got a pretty big backyard for Bob to play in and I'm sure Emma (my Chocolate Lab) wouldn't mind sharing it.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't hesitate to ask me for help... I will be gone this weekend however


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the good thoughts I really appreciate it. I went to the ER yesterday and my regular Doctor and the end result being I have 3 broken toes and another broken bone in my right foot. There's a couple of chips out too but I didn't much understand what he was saying. He had a thick accent that I couldn't understand.
My left ankle is a catastrophic sprain. So I am limited to laying on the couch for a while.
Ginger and her husband are coming over this afternoon in between storms and he is going to pressure wash my back steps and my deck. That will get the slime off and make the stairs not slippery. How's that for friends!!! They just decided to help and are going to do that for me. I *SO* much appreciate that. I will be able to use those stairs all winter without the fear of slipping anymore. Gosh that's nice! wonderful friends!
I actually think they are using this as an excuse to figure out how to kidnap Bob...


----------



## terryo (Nov 10, 2009)

Everybody wants Bob!!!! You better keep your eye on him.......lol


----------



## Isa (Nov 10, 2009)

Maggie, I am glad your ankle is not broken but sorry to hear to it is sprained. That is sooo nice of your friends to do that, you have really good friends . But maybe you should put a camera to be sure that they do not make a plan to kidnap your Bob   lol.


----------



## Nay (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh Maggie, isn't it awful how we just take so many things for granted. Like walking for instance. I always tease people at work when they ask what we have been doing, and say, well it's not like I have been sitting on the couch eating bon bons. I guess you could actually do that and not feel guilty!
Take care and don't push it too fast, as I am sure, even not knowing you, you will do. Take the time it takes to heal and heal right the first time.
Na


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 10, 2009)

Take care of yourself Maggie...and don't worry about Bob, he wouldn't let anyone take him from his Food Goddess and 100lb pumpkin But I can see him climbing up the steps and ramming the door to see why you aren't coming out to "serve" him.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 10, 2009)

Maggie, I am so sorry this has happened to you! If you did not live on the opposite side of the country I would love to come and kidnap, Oh, I mean help with Bob and Queenie! LOL... Seriously I hope you have someone to look after all of you while you are healing.
-Bon


----------



## BigBiscuit (Nov 10, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your injuries.

I was thinking, I am not sure exactly what kind of steps are in the back. But, it they are older wood, perhaps you could have someone screw in a bunch of sheet metal screws into the stairs, so that way you always have traction. The would be like little grippers.


----------



## Nay (Nov 10, 2009)

Or on that note, what I did for my dogs was to apply asphalt shingles to the steps and our ramp we built for the old dog. It holds up very well too.
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2009)

The Ginger that Maggie referred to in her post is the gal that she went with to "rescue" that young sulcata this past summer. Just goes to show what nice people tortoise folks are.

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't forget to follow up on the pressure wash with one of the traction ideas mentioned above!!

I am now enjoying a vision of someone, or rather several someones, attempting to kidnap Bob. Somehow I just can't believe that mere humans could force Bob in any direction in which he does not choose to go. I guess if you really wanted to strain your back, neck and arms, you could attempt to lift/drag/turn a Sulcata the size of Bob across the yard and then endeavor to elevate the 100+ pound Chelonian into, say, the back of a pickup truck. Any volunteers? No? Me either!


----------



## Candy (Nov 10, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks so much for all the good thoughts I really appreciate it. I went to the ER yesterday and my regular Doctor and the end result being I have 3 broken toes and another broken bone in my right foot. There's a couple of chips out too but I didn't much understand what he was saying. He had a thick accent that I couldn't understand.
> My left ankle is a catastrophic sprain. So I am limited to laying on the couch for a while.
> Ginger and her husband are coming over this afternoon in between storms and he is going to pressure wash my back steps and my deck. That will get the slime off and make the stairs not slippery. How's that for friends!!! They just decided to help and are going to do that for me. I *SO* much appreciate that. I will be able to use those stairs all winter without the fear of slipping anymore. Gosh that's nice! wonderful friends!
> I actually think they are using this as an excuse to figure out how to kidnap Bob...



I was thinking as I was reading this "What if Bob slipped off of the steps" because we know he can climb them. Good thing your friends are helping you out. Good luck Maggie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, Ginger and her husband just left. What nice people! This is the first time I've met her husband Greg and he is just the nicest guy! Good lookin too!. But of course it was getting dark as he started so he didn't do the whole deck just the stairs and the way I would walk to them. Ginger took off the bandage over my biopsy spot and she washed it with a chlorhexadine solution (just what we use on tortoises) and then she took off the elastic bandage covering my ankle...OMG! You should see it...it's swollen up big and it's black! I'm gonna take a picture and post it I think. Guess I need to go lay down. I've had a big day...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2009)

Maggie this is not the kind of thread I want to be reading! Just glad only one foot contains broken bones.

Glad you have somebody local who is such a good person to help you fix this problem. I think Ginger better look out or you might trade Bob for her husband.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Maggie I'm sorry this had to happen to you! I think sprains can be a lot worse than breaks sometimes. I sure have had some that took longer to heal than a break. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Wish I was closer to come over and help.


----------



## Laura (Nov 10, 2009)

Sprains are worse then breaks.. :-( 
At least you didnt break a hip! 
Gotta get some sort of traction on those stairs.. NOW! 
take care.. stay warm.. dry..


----------



## Stazz (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh nooooo ! Maggie Im so so sorry Ive only read this now ! Gosh girl, you gotta stop trying to fly around  Im so glad you're okay - Im just really sorry to hear, sounds really painful !!!! Thinking of you my friend! Sending you many healing hugs ! xx


----------

